# stamp blanks



## rich gubbin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All,
After reading posts on casting stamps in resin, it inspired me to have a go. After a failed attempt at the decoupage method, i decided to invest in a mold and some resin and give that way a go. I poured my first ones this morning and so far everything looks good. I wont know for sure till i pop them out of the mold and turn them up, but fingers crossed.
So i,d like to share this picture with you all and say a big thankyou to everyone that has posted the information about this process that has helped me get this far.
rgrds
Rich


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope you will post pics of the final results,so we can see the "after' pics.I too am havng fun making stamp pens.


Steve


----------



## navycop (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good....Where did you get the mold from???


----------



## rich gubbin (Feb 7, 2013)

navycop said:


> Looks good....Where did you get the mold from???



Hi Mike,
i got the mold from Timberbits in Australia.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful job.  Looks like it will yield an excellent pen.  I've been learning to cast and can't wait to do a stamp blank.  Any secrets for adhesion or sealing of the stamps that you would care to share?


----------

